# We made a new footstool for our antique chair.



## forcedreno2012 (Nov 9, 2012)

Wow that's awesome Two Knots. I also like that you were able to incorporate another antique in the making of the stool. I also like the star of the picture......the daaaawg.


----------



## mrwoodty (May 15, 2013)

Great job!!!!! And love your old Boston, great dogs, and ill bet she loves the chair.


----------



## alexjoe (Jun 10, 2013)

Looking nice and you did a great work.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks forcedreno, mr.woody,and alexjo for taking the time
to comment on the chair. :yes:


----------



## kimberland30 (Jan 22, 2008)

That chair is amazing. It's even more amazing since now it has a place to rest your feet and incorporated old into new.


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

Love the chair and the footstool! Great job with the leather. Looks so neat. 

And I really LOVE the throw. Very nice.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks Kimber and Yummy, 
We just winged this footstool, (as compared to
other footstools we've made) ...to be more specific
I haven't given it any forethought to make it fit under the chair...
but, luckily it does, as our little grandkids love jumping
off our footstools. Now I can just slip this one under the
chair when they visit. Since this footstool is on wheels, 
jumping off this one could be dangerous. 

Yummy mummy, I love animal prints, and try and use them a lot
in various rooms; they liven up throw pillows and chairs with
throws...etc...In this same room we made Roman Shades out of
velour and trimmed them in a tiger print.


----------

